# picture?:?



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

was wondering how i can put a picture on here?
my 2 year old son caught his first fish, and would like to display it..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can upload and create your own photo album here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... allery.php

After uploading your photos, open up your photo album. Pick the thumbnail of the photo you want to post, and click on it to blow it up to the lifesize version. From there, you should "Right Click" the photo, and click on "Properties". It will give you a URL of the photo, which is where the photo is stored on my server. Highlight it and "Copy" it....you will later paste it.

After that you can post the following code in the forum to display it:


```
[img]URL goes here - inbetween the "[img]" tags[/img]
```
It might seem a bit confusing, but once you know how to do it, it only takes a few seconds.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

kinda figured it out, but it is 960 pixels..

how do i make it 800??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can use any photo editor, there's usually a software suite installed on most PCs. Microsoft photo is a popular one for newer computers.

In that case you would resize the photo down to 800 pixels. It takes a little learning but in the future editing and making your own photos is the best way to go.


----------

